
Show HN: Hacker News Sidebar - an extension for Google Chrome - pak
http://tedpak.com/2013/03/20/hacker-news-sidebar-a-chrome-extension
======
eah13
Writing this comment from your App. Will let you know how it goes.

~~~
eah13
Also, doesn't pop up on, e.g. this site: <http://jshakespeare.com/the-dire-
state-of-wordpress/> which is on the front page right now. I was wondering how
you knew when to pop out the sidebar. Looks like it's got some blind spots.

Great concept, though, and very unobtrusive when it works. It'd be neat if the
little side tab could tell me implicitly that someone else submitted a story I
stumble upon so I don't have to worry about duping.

~~~
pak
Looks like it doesn't detect that page because it got submitted _without_ the
trailing slash, and the page forcefully redirects _to_ the slashed URL.
However, that's easy to correct for, and I've updated the extension to check
for both versions of such a URL. Thanks for trying it out and finding this
bug! If you're still using the extension, it should auto-update soon.

Re: _the little side tab could tell me implicitly that someone else submitted
a story I stumble upon_

That's exactly what the extension _should_ do; if any webpage you are looking
at has ever been submitted to HN, the orange tab will pop out.

~~~
eah13
Thanks for the quick fix. The extension is pretty useful.

One thing I'd say is to default to the most recent thread for common sites
like google.com. There are often rando 300 day old threads that show up for
them.

~~~
pak
It's easy enough to sort by create_ts; updated again! The most recent thread
for google.com is still pretty old. I'm kind of surprised that these multiple
threads don't get automerged when the second and following people try to
resubmit.

~~~
eah13
Thanks for the quick response. I think, though, that my suggestion was a bad
one. It seems you should select the highest rated thread for a a link with
mutlitple submissions.

For instance, this article shows the more recent thread with little/no
comments, while there's a great set of comments I'd prefer to see listed with
it: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/morganhartley/2013/03/19/how-
a-y...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/morganhartley/2013/03/19/how-a-y-
combinator-startup-is-born-the-story-of-strikingly/)

Good comments: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5402301>

No Comments: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5400599>

Both stories submitted 4 days ago.

This use case seems more common than the google.com one. It's possible you'd
want to treat bare domains differently, or treat top web sites differently,
etc. Depends on how much work you'd like to put into this project. I for one
will keep using it if you keep working on it :)

